# Attempting to type myself has proven to be ineffective. HELP



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I find I relate to Ni and Ne equally. That's one reason I thought I might actually be S. Plus I'm looking for concrete examples from what feels like an intuitive system. My fiance scored INFJ and didn't question it at all. She's rather certain in who she is, and the type fits her like a glove. I find this to be true for other Ns I know personally. So I thought my potentially being S was partly the reason I'm struggling to figure this out. However, I don't know if that's a valid/fair assumption, because I'm sure other Ns have had difficulty figuring out their type. I don't relate to the athleticism of Se, but I don't know if that means I still could be Se-aux. I don't relate to Si, really, other than having vivid memories, but that seems more like a stereotype. This just feels like a puzzle I'm desperate to solve for some reason. The fact I can't seem to piece it together is what's simultaneously frustrating me and energizing me, if that makes sense. Because I go through periods where I'm desperate to figure it out, attain all this information, then "tear up" all the knowledge I've acquired, and start from scratch in case I may have missed something or can find a "better" perspective. Then I start to wonder if I actually use functions that I'm not aware of (i.e. using Si when I don't believe I do).

Writing itself gives me energy; it centers me, but I only feel that "high" after I've shared it with someone. As far as information; taking in information about people is what really energies me, and I seem to do this naturally. I recall details about people that others don't remember, and I find my energy spikes when I connect with someone on a personal level. Which made others think my dom function was Fe. I questioned that because I never thought of myself as an extrovert; not only am I relatively quiet and reserved until I get to know you, being around people for too long is draining for me. But I'm open to the possibility I'm misjudging Fe/E.

What I'm wondering is, is analyzing your typing process and thought process on finding your type, effective in _figuring out_ your type? 

Edit: Also, any opinions on my type are welcome!


----------



## almonde366 (Feb 19, 2019)

For me the easiest way is not to treat functions as single entities but rather as pairs/axes. Pick your preferred axes from Ne-Si vs Ni-Se and Ti-Fe vs Te-Fi, and then just solve it like a jigsaw puzzle. Pick a type and stick with it until it no longer fits you.

There's a chance you have already developed all the functions, then it might be a matter of which comes more natural/stronger. The reason you want to do this might also influence your typing: career? personal development? relating to others?

I can relate to the tearing apart old self and reconstructing new self experience. I feel it's an Ni thing (I'm istp)? Ne-Si tend to retain all perspectives.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

almonde366 said:


> For me the easiest way is not to treat functions as single entities but rather as pairs/axes. Pick your preferred axes from Ne-Si vs Ni-Se and Ti-Fe vs Te-Fi, and then just solve it like a jigsaw puzzle. Pick a type and stick with it until it no longer fits you.
> 
> There's a chance you have already developed all the functions, then it might be a matter of which comes more natural/stronger. The reason you want to do this might also influence your typing: career? personal development? relating to others?
> 
> I can relate to the tearing apart old self and reconstructing new self experience. I feel it's an Ni thing (I'm istp)? Ne-Si tend to retain all perspectives.


It's mainly for personal development; I want to understand myself and how I relate to others. 

I never thought of that as a Se-Ni thing; that's interesting. I never fully grasped Ni, that's most likely why I didn't recognize it. I've tested as INFJ, and that kind of makes sense if I actually do use Se-Ni. But I've also tested as INFP and ISFJ, so clearly there's Ne-Si as well. I've read countless sources over the years, watched many videos, asked for typing help, etc, and all the information overwhelms me. I start second-guessing what I thought to be true about myself/functions I potentially use. Hence why I'm attempting to start from scratch.


----------



## almonde366 (Feb 19, 2019)

Gabrielle Hope said:


> It's mainly for personal development; I want to understand myself and how I relate to others.
> 
> I never thought of that as a Se-Ni thing; that's interesting. I never fully grasped Ni, that's most likely why I didn't recognize it. I've tested as INFJ, and that kind of makes sense if I actually do use Se-Ni. But I've also tested as INFP and ISFJ, so clearly there's Ne-Si as well. I've read countless sources over the years, watched many videos, asked for typing help, etc, and all the information overwhelms me. I start second-guessing what I thought to be true about myself/functions I potentially use. Hence why I'm attempting to start from scratch.


When I typed myself as INFP I thought it's an Fi thing, but now Se-Ni makes more sense to me.

Speculating and talking about types is never enough for me. I have to fully believe and embody a type; it's the exceptions, not the rules, that make it alive, which is the prerequisite for my real "understanding" of anything. Over the years I have channeled myself with a lot of different MBTI types, and I had to reconcile with parts of me I previously deemed inferior, and give up parts that used to be vital to my self identity. It's a painful but exhilarating journey (an Se-Ni thing?). 

ISTP seems the right fit for me compared to previous types, because all parts of myself are accounted for and it also gives me space for further exploration.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Never mind. Will fill out questionnaire and add it here.


----------



## RTX2080Ti0 (Oct 12, 2019)

Probably an INFP in a loop.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

RTX2080Ti0 said:


> Probably an INFP in a loop.


Thank you! Do you mind explaining why you think I’m
INFP?


----------



## almonde366 (Feb 19, 2019)

@Gabrielle Hope
I find I have seriously misread what you wanted. Would you like me to delete my posts in your thread?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

almonde366 said:


> @Gabrielle Hope
> I find I have seriously misread what you wanted. Would you like me to delete my posts in your thread?


Don’t worry, I appreciate you responding to my thread. Thank you!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I'm either INFP or ISFP. However, I feel like I have too much Fe (I'm very focused on others, and I'm willing to compromise myself to make someone else happy, however I could be misunderstanding Fe) to be a Fi dom? It's all very confusing.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I took the original socionics test and got ESI (ESFj) and the extended and got ESI (ISFj). So what can I conclude from this, that I'm a sensor? Because the cognitive functions are different in these types other than the S.


----------



## almonde366 (Feb 19, 2019)

Higher Fe involves a lot of active influencing. If you only have the passive/accommodating parts of Fe, it's likely not very high on your stack.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

almonde366 said:


> *Higher Fe involves a lot of active influencing*. If you only have the passive/accommodating parts of Fe, it's likely not very high on your stack.


I never thought about it that way. I think part of my problem is comparing myself to others Fi doms, and i don't necessarily relate. I'm a more accommodating personality. However, I may be viewing Fe and Fi too broadly.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@Drecon

*0.	Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I don’t think there’s anything specific that may impact my answers. I’m not stressed or anything.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*









The first thing that struck me was the beautiful colors. I just find it aesthetically pleasing overall. I love that there’s water and what I thought was a waterfall behind the pond, but now I’m wondering if it’s more lights? Either way I love it. I feel almost “at home” viewing this. I can’t quite articulate why I feel that way; all I know is that I’m being pulled into it, and it evokes an inexplainable feeling. The only things I don’t like about it are the buildings and mismatched lights in/outside them. They just feel out of place to me. However, that wasn’t something I noticed right away – I only noticed the colors and pond initially, then slowly pieced the entire picture together (i.e. noticed different aspects at a time) and viewed it as a whole and then noticed what didn’t fit with the aesthetic/energy.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Honestly, I’d probably be irritated and kind of “shut down”. But I’d try not to let that show outwardly. (I sometimes find it hard to imagine myself in certain situations that I haven't personally experienced in some variation, so honestly, I can say I’d react in a certain way, however, sometimes, I don’t truly know until it happens.)

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? *

I think it would depend on where the afterparty was and if I was feeling it. If I could easily uber home (i.e. wasn’t in an unfamiliar place) I’d probably go but cling to those I already knew. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I’d feel it in my body first; my heart would start racing, my face would turn red, and I may end up shaking slightly. Outwardly I would either not say anything at all or try to be as diplomatic as possible because I’m not the type of person to start a fight or cause conflict, even if internally I’d want to rip their eyes out. I’d conduct myself well (or honestly try to), especially in front of my other friends. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I’d most likely have the same reaction as above. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I value seeing the good in people, treating them as you’d want to be treated. Since I was a little girl, I saw the best in people. And while this has somewhat changed over time and from painful experiences, and I’ve become pessimistic and doubtful regarding people in some respects, the core belief itself hasn’t shaken too much. At my core I believe people deserve to be seen, especially for the good they have inside them, even if it contradicts what they show outwardly. I value relationships, being committed and faithful in those relationships. When I was younger I had very black and white views on this – you should not as much as look at another person when you’re in a committed relationship, nor should you feel attraction to, or desire another person. I felt doing so made you just as guilty as you’d be for acting on it. This belief could not be wavered in any way, shape, or form. But now that I’ve personally gone through the other side, I don’t feel that’s necessarily true, and I have more empathy for those who do stray in relationships. Yes, it’s still a trigger for me (being cheated on is one of my biggest fears, which obviously stems from deep insecurity), but I’m no longer going to crucify you for making a mistake. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) The fact I’m very passive, sensitive, and agreeable. I kind of feel like if you stripped me of these qualities, I’d have nothing left, even though these qualities aren’t always the best to have. So clearly, they define me, perhaps more than they should. 

b) I’d change probably the passive and agreeable because it makes me feel weak most of the time. I feel like I’m walking through life internally screaming, like I’m living behind soundproof walls, and the rest of the world can’t hear me and has no idea how I truly feel. I wouldn’t change my sensitivity, other than the fact I’d use it as more of an asset, i.e. write more and express myself more.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Honestly, I doubt my hunches/gut feelings, a lot. I always try to pick them apart and analyze them; why am I feeling this way, should I be feeling this way, how do I stop feeling this way, etc. I tend to joke that I ‘don’t have instincts’ but deep down, I know that’s obviously not true; I just don’t trust them the way most people seem to. I feel very stuck inside my head most of the time; it feels like a very emotionally heavy cloudy headspace. So, all in all, I tend to question, doubt, and analyze to death.
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I’m energized by expressing myself in some capacity, whether it’s writing, conversing in a forum, spending time with my fiancé, family or friends. I get such a high from being around certain people, and sometimes, because I’m typically so quiet, when I come out of my shell and as much as speak to someone, I feel energized. Deep down I have a desire to connect with people on a real level, it’s just getting out of my own way. Even cleaning/putting things in order gives me energy – when I’m in this mode, I’m unstoppable. There’s something freeing about purging and reorganizing.

b) I never realized this before, but I’m really drained by sitting around doing nothing; lounging around, binge-watching tv. Even though others may see me as lazy (which admittedly a lot of the time, I can be), I truly believe that stems from something internal in me, almost like a spark has gone out, and the only way to reignite it is to find something stimulating (that’s honestly the best way I can explain it), which is usually having a one-on-one intense conversation, or any of the activities that energize me above. But it takes an unusual amount of energy to get myself into that free-flowing, almost zen-like state. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

My anger. I harbor a lot of resentment and anger towards many people and circumstances, but for the most part, that stays under wraps. Whenever I do express this, it’s never positive. Other people react negatively. I recall my first memory of my relationship with anger when I was eight-years-old. This girl who was supposedly my friend finally pushed me over the edge (honestly I forget what she even did, but I do remember how I felt in that moment), and I blew up at her in a letter, and she gave it to the teacher who read it out loud. I only remember this part: “You don’t treat me like a person.” And I got in trouble for it. So I think somewhere in my subconscious, expressing my anger, to me, meant I was a bad person, and now I tend to swallow these feelings. I also repress my inferiority complex. If someone gets attention for something I wish I had done or shared, then there’s internal jealousy, but I ensure it never shows outwardly. I'll just slip away without them realizing it.

Edit: Please let me know if anything needs elaboration/clarification!


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Gabrielle Hope said:


> @Drecon
> 
> Alright, let's see what we can do here
> 
> ...


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

First of all, thank you for taking the time to help with my typing. You seem very knowledgeable about the functions, so I may have some questions/comments regarding my confusion.



Drecon said:


> Foccus on what you personally like about it could point towards Fi, the way you're vague and not really specific in the features you like makes Si unlikely. I could see possible Ni here.


I find it interesting that you didn't feel I was specific here. This answer, I felt was one of the ones I had put the most into. Apparently I'm more vague than I truly realize, which I never knew was Se. I always associated vagueness with Ne, but I can see that not being the case, as I doubted my being an intuitive type; I was just open to considering that I was wrong.




Drecon said:


> Hard to get anything specific from this one. I could see possible Te again in the way you would take specific action here to reach your own goals but it's not a strong hint.


It's interesting to me that I have different answers each time I do these questionnaires. Reflecting back on this question in particular, a few years ago, I answered that I'd go if everyone else was going because I wouldn't want to disappoint anyone or make them feel I didn't want to be there (or something to the affect). Which to me, sounds like Fe. Yet the fact I constantly change my mind/reaction to things makes me wonder if I actually use Fi as a dominate function, like you and others have said. However, nothing about me is consistent, which causes massive confusion. People say had I answered _'this specific way'_ then I'd _use this specific function'_. Then I second-guess and can imagine myself reacting/feeling the way they mentioned, but just hadn't thought of it when answering the question. So I start to reevaluate myself and my reactions and analyze potential functions, hence the "starting from scratch" mentality. Does that make sense? 



Drecon said:


> Fi-dominants get most energized when they're doing something that they personally value. I could also see excercising your Se as a possible energizer, especially if you spend a lot of time in your head.


Interesting. Wouldn't anyone get energized by something they value? It's hard to tell which are human traits vs. cognitive function traits. So my question is, how would Fe manifest in this scenario?


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Gabrielle Hope said:


> First of all, thank you for taking the time to help with my typing. You seem very knowledgeable about the functions, so I may have some questions/comments regarding my confusion.


No problem. Hope I can help clear some things up. 



> I find it interesting that you didn't feel I was specific here. This answer, I felt was one of the ones I had put the most into. Apparently I'm more vague than I truly realize, which I never knew was Se. I always associated vagueness with Ne, but I can see that not being the case, as I doubted my being an intuitive type; I was just open to considering that I was wrong.


I've noticed that different types have different ideas of what 'being specific' means. Heavy Si-users often state the specific information. For example: You talked about the colors that were beautiful but not which colors and which combinations (nothing wrong with not naming them, but in my experience Si-users are more likely to be specific like that). 

It honestly took me years to notice things like that because my brain also isn't set up to value these informational details that Si-users seem to value. 



> It's interesting to me that I have different answers each time I do these questionnaires. Reflecting back on this question in particular, a few years ago, I answered that I'd go if everyone else was going because I wouldn't want to disappoint anyone or make them feel I didn't want to be there (or something to the affect). Which to me, sounds like Fe. Yet the fact I constantly change my mind/reaction to things makes me wonder if I actually use Fi as a dominate function, like you and others have said. However, nothing about me is consistent, which causes massive confusion. People say had I answered _'this specific way'_ then I'd _use this specific function'_. Then I second-guess and can imagine myself reacting/feeling the way they mentioned, but just hadn't thought of it when answering the question. So I start to reevaluate myself and my reactions and analyze potential functions, hence the "starting from scratch" mentality. Does that make sense?


That could actually be explained by inferior Te as well for example (inferior Te often materializes as being unsure of your position in the group and agreeing to things to not be shut out by the people you value). 
Fi isn't particularly linked to changing your mind. In fact, it's often a really stable factor in adult Fi-users. It really depends on the situation, that's the hard part in these things. 

Nothing being consistent about you might not be entirely accurate, but it's something that can be explained in multiple different ways. I see people trying to link behaviour to type all the time but any type can really do anything. It's about the underlying cognitive processes. 
As you say: it can pay to actually analyze these and try to find out what your cognitive functions are. If you get at those, the type will present itself from there. 
I can understand that it can be hard though. Please feel free to ask me more about specific cognitive functions or brain processes that you see for yourself to maybe figure out together what's going on inside your head. 



> Interesting. Wouldn't anyone get energized by something they value? It's hard to tell which are human traits vs. cognitive function traits. So my question is, how would Fe manifest in this scenario?


Fe-dominants tend to get really excited about group values or society's values. There are ESFJs that might get a kick out of winning a football match with their team, even if they don't even like football themselves. It's often more about who you surround yourself with for an Fe-user than what we ourselves value. 
Interestingly: Fe-users often have trouble putting their own values into words. We often just don't know what we value if we can't talk to someone about it. We tend to discover these things through interaction with others. It can also change within a single conversation when we're talking to someone with strong convictions. Although it tends to stabilize after the conversation is over.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure how accurate typing by a photo is, but here's mine in case it's possible: 


* *


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I’m hoping for other perspectives. I’m not entirely sure INFP is accurate.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone else? I’m happy to answer any questions in addition to the questionnaire that may help!


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

10 min video with a tale about yourself in free format


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll just add I've read here and elsewhere that the 6th function can be important to a type, meaning that an INFP will have some access to Ni, but it's not how they're going to naturally interpret things like an INxJ. Can't think of an article offhand, but Googling it should give some enlightening results.


----------



## fendertele (Dec 7, 2015)

Don't worry I also have failed to get my type, and the more time I spend trying to get to the bottom of it the angrier I get about it lol! I'm frustrated I guess, and fail to grasp the questions on the tests... If it were broken down into scenarios for me to react to i would be able to give a more concrete answer.

I know I'm introverted, the rest of it is just guessing.....

I always fear I'm being judged so I'm quite paranoid... depending on how my mood is this paranoia can either be crippling or swept under the rug if I'm in a confident mood... this fear of being judged is probably down to my own judging of others... I'm not a snob, i don't think I'm above others in anyway but I cant help noticing things people do that seem just so foolish or avoidable or that they lack self awareness...

So with this I'm thinking I'm a judger...

Feeler seems right to me, I'm overly emotional and depending on my emotional state I can be confident or avoidable, i do find myself thinking about others feelings when I do anything but I'm also not afraid to tell them the truth even if it hurts.... and sometimes i can be cutting for which ill usually apologize at a later date not for the remarks but for how I made them feel even if I stand by what i said.

The biggest reason i lean towards INFJ despite a lot of contradictions is the Door Slam, I've done it and ill do it again... if someone isn't treating me with the same love/respect I show them then I will cut them out of my life and i don't care if I've known them 10 minutes or 10 years, I will not continue to feel like a mug even it mean being a lonely old man.

I guess I don't forgive easily but at the same time I'm not spiteful... I don't sit around planning my revenge lol! I actually give it no thought at all.. I just move on and would probably say hello if I saw them in person i would just refuse to let it get anymore than a passing hello.

I do feed off others feelings, if they show approval this can empower me. if I feel that they don't like what I'm doing... i wont stop believing in it but i may shrivel into the background and continue believing in it in my head angrily and resent them for not seeing what i see!!!

And finally i could never walk past someone in need and not help... i see others do it everyday and i cant get my head round it... the woman is walking around in her nighty at midnight in the rain... why aren't you stopping to ask if she is okay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Revisiting this. I posted a questionnaire on the second page, but if that's not informative enough, please feel free to ask me any questions. Thank you.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Revisiting this.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone willing to give me their opinion on my type? Thanks.


----------

